# I'ts been a while



## 6foot5 (Jun 15, 2011)

Since I felt half decent , today and last night I had a conversation with my stbxw via text , and we actually discussed things without arguing :smthumbup: and belive it or not I dont feel so depressed right now. What normally kills me is her ignorance and her trying to hold my son away from me sometimes , but since yesterday she has been so civilized and straight forward that I can not understand :scratchhead: WTF is going on ? Is she up to some sick trick? (which I would not fall for, knowing her) But whatever it is the communication part is good ! WTF is going on I ask ? Any suggestions anyone?
Thank you


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

6foot5 said:


> Since I felt half decent , today and last night I had a conversation with my stbxw via text , and we actually discussed things without arguing :smthumbup: and belive it or not I dont feel so depressed right now. What normally kills me is her ignorance and her trying to hold my son away from me sometimes , but since yesterday she has been so civilized and straight forward that I can not understand :scratchhead: WTF is going on ? Is she up to some sick trick? (which I would not fall for, knowing her) But whatever it is the communication part is good ! WTF is going on I ask ? Any suggestions anyone?
> Thank you


Cut her some slack, maybe she was just feeling generous. Accept it and be gracious.


----------



## 6foot5 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cut her a slack? Are you kidding ? I am not trusting her at all ! I know that she is up to something. She destroyed our home , made me go bankrupt , she fricking made me think that I was wrong all the time , no matter what I did it was never good enough for her, so one thing I learned is not to trust her or belive anything she says. But never the less I accepted it with some questions .
Her being generous ? Please save that assumption to your self and thank you.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey you asked for a suggestion and you got it.


----------



## 6foot5 (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah:smthumbup:great ! you are some advisor:scratchhead:


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

Next time maybe you should just tell me what it is that you want to hear and I'll repeat it back to you.


----------



## 6foot5 (Jun 15, 2011)

No comments , you just described yourself. Have wonderful life.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, I do, it sounds like you're the one who's miserable.

(A word of advice. Be careful when you ask for advice, you just may get it.)


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

6f5 keep your eyes open and pay attention. She could be genuine but she could be up to something.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree you should proceed with great caution but try to cherish the time you have with your child. 

Based on your history with her, I would not trust that she has had some miraculous change. Does she have a PD? Has she been in therapy. Many personality disorders are intractable and are lifelong afflictions. Read up and see if she fits one of them. There are methods of dealing with these people so that you protect yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

A good night is a good night. Take it as a gift and I guess don't read too much into it. I had a "nice" pleasant talk with my stbxw today...first time we'd seen each other in person since I left a month ago. Whatever the overall meaning of the encounter, I'll take a decent interaction at this point, considering the **** thrown at me for weeks/months now.

You'll have to see how the next few encounters are...keep an open mind and keep your eyes wide open. If it continues to be "good" you have a positive trend, regardless of what your plans are.


----------



## 6foot5 (Jun 15, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> I agree you should proceed with great caution but try to cherish the time you have with your child.
> 
> Based on your history with her, I would not trust that she has had some miraculous change. Does she have a PD? Has she been in therapy. Many personality disorders are intractable and are lifelong afflictions. Read up and see if she fits one of them. There are methods of dealing with these people so that you protect yourself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I belive she does have PD ,but she would never admit to it nor she would see the doctor about it , when I first met her she was seeing psychologist ,but she seemed ok that time and as our relationship progressed I started seeing and feeling her obsessive and controlling behavior towards me . Now thats what puzzles me , where is this positive change coming from? Never the less I actually felt good yesterday , isnt it amazing how our stbx's can totally put us down ,ruin lifes and then one decent conversation with them makes us feel like a million bucks 

Still feeling pretty good this morning ...


----------

